# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Mo bay to Portland then Portland to negril

## original spanky

We want to see Portland but don't want to commit to the whole trip so tentative plan is to go mo bay to Portland and then Portland to negril. Anyone attempted this before? Any idea of the cost ?
Thank you

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

please see my reply to your thread in the negril forum.

----------


## sammyb

Yes, I have split my trips a few times.  Portland first then Negril and vice versa.  I tend to like negril at the end because I usually fly in and out of Mobay.

I have used a private driver and have rented through Island and drove myself.

When driving myself I usually spend the first night in Mobay and start the next morning to Portland.

I have not taken the Knutsford so don't have personal knowledge.

The drive is long but the road is good and there are a few good places to stop a long the way.

For Private transfers I have used and trust Warren & Kemar McKenzie - brothers from Portland
Warren 876-883-9081 wgam84@yahoo.com
Kemar 876-891-6171 dainianm@gmail.com

----------


## ColdInNB

Hi

Sitting in the airport on the way home from a similar trip.  We started with one night in MoBay and then on to PA with Knutsford Express.  4 days in PA.  Private driver to Kingston for 2 nights.  On to Negril for 4 nights, again via Knutsford.  I have only good things to say about Knutsford Express.  On time, clean and comfortable so if you are OK with a schedule I highly recommend them.  Very reasonable, about 25 US per person per trip.

----------


## Bnewb

May I suggest not taking Knutsford for your airport drop off unless you have a significant amount of time to spare. I've taken the Knutsford many times and while they are wonderful overall...they've been late by a hour or two on a couple of occasions. I wouldn't want to chance missing a flight.

----------

